# احترف البحث في Google



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*احترف البحث في Google*​ 

*العلامة +*

*الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميعالمواقع التي تحوي جميع الكلمات ...*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحويالكلمتين school و teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*school +teacher*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*العلامة -*​ 
*الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التيتحوي كلمة و لاتحوي كلمة أخرى*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و لا تحوي الكلمة teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*school -teacher*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*علامات التنصيص " "*​ 
*الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميعالمواقع التي تحوي ما بداخلها بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عنالمواقع التي تحوي الجملة please learn me و بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب ضع البحث بهذهالصورة : -*​ 
*"please learn me"*​ 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*الرابط OR*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التيتحوي إحدى الكلمات أو جميعها*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school أو الكلمة tetcher أو كليهما معاً ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*school OR tetcher*​ 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*intitle*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحويكلمة في العنوان المخصص للمواقع على google*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التيتحوي الكلمة school في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*intitle:school*​ 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*allintitle*​ 
*نفس الفائدة من رقم 5 و لكن الفرق أنه هنابإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحويالكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذهالصورة : -*​ 
*allintitle:school tetcher book*​ 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*inurl*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحويكلمة في عنوان الموقع على الانترنت*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحويالكلمة school و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*inurl:school*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*allinurl*​ 
*نفس الفائدة من رقم 7 و لكن الفرق أنه هنابإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة*​ 
*مثال : لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحويالكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذهالصورة : -*​ 
*allinurl:school tetcher book*​ 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*cache*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي الاستفادة من موقع google لسحبالموقع المراد بالكامل مع الاشارة إلى الكلمات المراد البحثعنها*​ 


*مثال : نريد أن نبحث عن كلمة boy في الموقعhttp://www.school.com/ ضع البحثبهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*cache:http://www.school.com/ boy*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*link*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي إيجاد المواقع التي تحوي رابطاًللموقع المراد البحث عنه*​ 
*مثال : نريد أن نبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الرابطhttp://www.yahoo.com/ ضع البحثبهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*link:http://www.yahoo.com*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*related*​ 
*الفائدة منه هي إيجاد الروابط التي يكون فيهاالموقع المذكور الصفحة الرئيسية*​ 
*مثال : نريد أن نبحث عن الروابط الموجودة فيالموقعhttp://www.yahoo.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*related:http://www.yahoo.com*​ 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

*info*​ 
*يعطيك معلومات عن الموقع الذي تريده*​ 
*مثال : نريد معلومات عن الموقعhttp://www.yahoo.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -*​ 
*info:http://www.yahoo.com*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

حلووووووووووو كتيررررررر
ميرسي ياقمررررر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا اروووووجة يا سكرة ​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختي فراشة و على فكرة حابب اضيف انه ممكن تستخدم ال google كآلة حاسبة و مجربة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا فارس على مرورك 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووى يا فراشه
معلومات مفيده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي نووووورتي الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات جميله 

تسلم ايديكي فراشه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل خالص​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومه رااااااااائعه يا فراشه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرررررررررررا
معلووووومات 
مفــــــــــــــــيدة
ربنا يباركـــــــــــــك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه رااااااااائعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومه ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسي يا مان​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرررررررررررا​*
> 
> *معلووووومات *
> 
> ...




  ميرسي يا بيشوي​


----------



## vetaa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*افادكم الله يا فوووووشى*
*معلومات جميله*

*شكرا يا قمر*


----------



## الملك أبجر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسييي على هالمعلومات القيمة !!
*


----------



## elnegmelaswad (6 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جامد
الرب يبارك حياتك 
مستنين الافضل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *افادكم الله يا فوووووشى*
> *معلومات جميله*
> 
> *شكرا يا قمر*


 ميرسي فتوت حبيبي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الراهب الاردني قال:


> *ميرسييي على هالمعلومات القيمة !!*


 مشكوووووورة لمرورك اخي الراهب الاردني​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2008)

elnegmelaswad قال:


> موضوع جامد
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> مستنين الافضل


 ويبارك حياتك

مشكور اخي​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع شيق وجميل بجد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Aksios (7 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جديدة عليا
و هتفدنى كتير
شكرا بجد على الموضوع الجامد ده​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> موضوع شيق وجميل بجد ربنا يعوضك


 ميرسي كتير ليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> معلومات جديدة عليا
> 
> و هتفدنى كتير
> 
> شكرا بجد على الموضوع الجامد ده​


 ميرسي خالص لمرورك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


 شكرا مينا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

